# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Universal box تحديثات :  UNIVERSALBOX UPDATE V2.9.3 *All plattforms (RAPU, RAPIDO, RAP3G)

## mohamed73

- All plattforms (RAPU, RAPIDO, RAP3G) and hash are supported
- All Hash SL2 unlock supported like new 6120C etc. (47xx hash .
- Fully reworked Nokia unlock procedure, so from now you are able to  unlock supported phones by nck (no more "pm 308 decode not possible"  error message)
- SD repair on all supported phones (RAPU, RAPIDO, RAP3G). You can repair restarting problems from now with UB ->  
    - Free and unlimited SD repair on all supported models (RAPU, RAPIDO, RAP3G)
    - Free and unlimited SL2 new hash unlock like 6120C etc..
    - You will get a fully activated UB, so that activation include
        - activation for BB5 SL2 RPL feature for unlock and repair SL2 phones
        - activation for Free DCT4 RSA unlock feature      *LIST OF SUPPORTED PHONES*   

```
 2690.RM-6352700C.RM-5612730C.RM-5782730C.RM-5793109C.RM-2743110C.RM-2373120C.RM-3643120C.RM-3653120C.RM-3663208C.RM-5723250.RM-383500C.RM-2723500C.RM-2733555.RM-2573555.RM-2703555C.RM-2773600C.RM-3523610S.RM-4293710F.RM-5093710F.RM-5103711.RM-5113720C.RM-5185130.RM-4955130.RM-4965200.RM-1745200.RM-1815220.RM-4105220.RM-4115230.RM-5885230.RM-5935230.RM-5945230.RM-6295233.RM-6255250.RM-6845300.RM-1465300.RM-1475310.RM-3035310.RM-3045320.RM-4095320.RM-4165320.RM-4175330.RM-6155500.RM-865530.RM-5045610.RM-2425610.RM-2795610.RM-3595611.RM-3585630.RM-4315630.RM-4325700.RM-2305700.RM-3025730.RM-4655800.RM-3565800.RM-4275800.RM-4285800i.RM-6026085.RM-1986086.RM-1886086.RM-2606110N.RM-1226110N.RM-1866120C.RM-2436120C.RM-3106121C.RM-3086122C.RM-4256125.RM-1786131.RM-1156133.RM-1266136.RM-1996151.RM-2006208C.RM-4586210N.RM-3676210N.RM-3866210N.RM-4196210S.RM-4086212C.RM-3966220C.RM-3286220C.RM-3876233.RM-1456234.RM-1236260S.RM-3686263.RM-2076267.RM-2106270.RM-566280.RM-786288.RM-2686290.RM-1766300.RM-2176300.RM-2226300i.RM-3376301.RM-3226301.RM-3236303C.RM-4436303i.RM-6386350.RM-4556500C.RM-2656500C.RM-3976500S.RM-2406500S.RM-2786555.RM-2716555C.RM-2766600F.RM-3256600iS.RM-5706600S.RM-4146600S.RM-4156630.RM-16650.RM-3246650F.RM-4006680.RM-366681.RM-576682.RM-586700C.RM-4706700S.RM-5766700S.RM-5776702S.RM-6826710N.RM-4916720C.RM-4246720C.RM-5646730C.RM-5476730C.RM-5666750.RM-3816760S.RM-5736790.RM-4926790S.RM-5997210S.RM-4367230.RM-5987230.RM-6047310S.RM-3787310S.RM-3797370.RM-707373.RM-2097390.RM-1407500P.RM-2497510S.RM-3987510S.RM-3997610S.RM-3547900P.RM-2648600.RM-1648800.RM-2338800.RM-451C1-01.RM-607C3-01.RM-640C5-00.RM-645C5-03.RM-697C5.RM-614C5.RM-688C6-00.RM-612C6-01.RM-601C6-01.RM-718C6.RM-624C7-00.RM-675E5-00.RM-632E5-00.RM-634E5-00.RM-699E5.RM-632E50.RM-170E50.RM-171E51.RM-244E51.RM-426E52.RM-469E52.RM-481E55.RM-482E60.RM-49E61.RM-89E61i.RM-227E63.RM-437E63.RM-449E63.RM-450E63.RM-600E65.RM-208E66.RM-343E66.RM-345E66.RM-420E66.RM-494E7-00.RM-626E70.RM-10E70.RM-24E71.RM-346E71.RM-357E71.RM-407E71.RM-493E71x.RM-462E72.RM-529E72.RM-530E72.RM-584E73.RM-658E75.RM-412E75.RM-413E90.RA-6N70.RM-84N70.RM-99N71.RM-112N71.RM-67N72.RM-180N73.RM-132N73.RM-133N75.RM-128N76.RM-135N76.RM-149N77.RM-194N78.RM-235N78.RM-236N78.RM-342N79.RM-348N79.RM-349N79.RM-350N8-00.RM-596N80.RM-92N81.RM-179N81.RM-223N81.RM-256N82.RM-313N82.RM-314N85.RM-333N85.RM-334N85.RM-335N86.RM-484N86.RM-485N86.RM-486N90.RM-42N900.RX-51N91.RM-158N91.RM-43N92.RM-100N93.RM-153N93.RM-55N93i.RM-156N93i.RM-157N95-8GB.RM-320N95-8GB.RM-321N95-8GB.RM-421N95.RM-159N95.RM-160N95.RM-245N96.RM-247N96.RM-297N96.RM-472N97.RM-505N97.RM-506N97.RM-507N97mini.RM-553N97mini.RM-555X2-01.RM-709X3.RM-540X3.RM-639X5.RM-627X5.RM-648X6.RM-551X6.RM-559 
  
```

UniversalBox pricing table  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا حبيبى تم نسخ الموضوع لقسمه وتم التثبيت مؤقتا

----------


## Mercen

Mercii

----------


## rosa1988

merci beaucoup

----------

